# P0450 Update



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, so, still have the P0450 SES light, i pulled up the code and its possible causes on the nissan FSM.

The gas cap is sealing, theres pressure in the tank when you crack it loose.

The Evap canister vent valve is functioning 100%

I repaired a breech in the hoses that lead to the evap pressure sensor, the plastic t fitting was way broken lol.










I did a voltage test, and at atmospheric, i read 0.0v from the sensor. 5v in, ground has continuity, and the sensor isnt broadcasting at all.


Consensus? Buy new sensor? Where? Cant find them anywhere, not even courtesynissan, and they use dealership style illustrations.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post up a pic of the sensor ..

i will check to see if i have one..


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a nissan illustration, its black, and says boost sensor on it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ok where is located on your truck...?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Almost directly above the axle, on the passenger side, mounted on the frame with a small bracket with an 8mm bolt, its the only sensor back there that looks like that. Connects to the evap tubes.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i checked the wire harness.. not there..

it is raining here , so when it quits i'll get a look on the frame..

i'll let you know later..


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Update? Thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am still looking ..

i have two trucks out back but it was raining again when i got home..


----------



## 97 Hardbody (Oct 18, 2017)

If your evap sensor by the right rear axle has a 90 degree angle fitting on its vacuum hose bib that connects to the hose going to the gas tank, use one of the following parts:
Hitachi PS55-01G (O.E.M.)
Standard AS84
Wells SU4331
Airtex 5S2496.
To test, turn the key to "ON", but don't start the engine. Check the connector with the sensor connected for 5V on the power lead, 0V on ground, and someplace around 2.5 volts on the middle sensor lead. Sensor output voltage will vary based upon the height above sea level. The ECM is looking for pressure sensor variations in the gas tank based upon commands sent to purge valve.
For some reason, parts manufacturers aren't perfect. The correct parts aren't always listed for those year Nissan pickups. Otherwise, look at the fuel tank evap pressure sensor for 96-98 240SX vehicles. The 240SX and hardbody used the same engine and sensors for those years.
After you clear the code, P0450, drive the truck around town and on the highway for about 60 miles to repopulate the "Evap" memory bins for smog test purposes. Good luck!


----------

